# Leonard Louis breaks ankle:Panthers recruiting Sumo Wrestlers for D line



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Leonard Louis broke his ankle on the last play in ATL.They don't know if he has to go on IR yet,but we gotta get someone to replace him now.Of course our defense could probably suck no worse if they just played with 10 men.Maybe Peppers will play on the interior line if we give him two million a game.


----------

